
Are you guilty of making these mistakes when handling images on your website? - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/are_you_guilty_of_making_these_mistakes_when_handling_images_on_your_website
======
nadavs
Images account for almost 63% of the bytes of the average web page. This
article talks about 3 recent image handling mistakes of developers and how to
solve them, as well as a review of the top 10 common mistakes that web
developers make in handling images of websites.

